# Water Pumps



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Interested in knowing which water pump is the most silent. I will be setting up a 150 gallon tank with a sump. Return pumps that I've researched and hear are silent:

- Eheim
- Sicce
- water Blaster.
- laguna

My priority is silent, energy efficient, gives off less heat and silent ! Others?

The tank will be in my home office and I want a silent a system as possible. Tank stand will be approx 40" and tank height is 24", giving an overall head height of about 5 feet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Eheim 1262 or the Compact 5000+

You can find the 1262 usually used for around $100 or so but if you're going to go the route of the Compact 5000+ you're looking at anywhere between $200-$250 if you can find it. 

I own the Compact 3000 and I was hell bent on silence since our tank is in the living room so I checked out a few pumps and the compact 3000 is super silent compared to other pumps. It is also an amazing little size so you can save space in the sump.

You could also check out the Tunze silence line but they might not pump enough for what you're looking for.

If you ever wanted to check out my pump PM me and we can set up a time to have you come over.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I too have the compact 3000 - dead silent!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

They are all silent, and all good pumps, look at warranty and support. also can you get an impeller fast then you need it. 
Sicce has the best warranty, 5 years if you register the pump online.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget the QuietOne series. IMO they're the best bang for the buck!

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Agree 100%. I've been running one for two years and it still runs like new. Needs to be cleaned every 6 months, but runs great.



NVES said:


> Don't forget the QuietOne series. IMO they're the best bang for the buck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got a Eheim 1262 after all the research I've done, its what i chose. Noise was high on the priority list for me too. The compact 5000 is also a great choice but i went with the 1262 because of the head loss issues with the 5000. I got it on ebay for $90.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing price and you can't beat that price


----------

